# Copper Sulfate?



## agbowers832 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello, I just read that copper sulfate is toxic to pets. I cannot find anything else about it though- just the one website: http://www.wikihow.com/Choose-Safe-Pet-Food.

I just decided on Wellness for my dogs and cat, and now I see that copper sulfate is in all of the dry dog food. Does anyone know anything about copper sulfate? On wikipedia, it seems like it is not the greatest thing.... fungicide, herbicide, pesticide. So maybe it's to keep the food from getting moldy? But if it's toxic to pets....  Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
Allison


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It probably is poisonous in reasonably large amounts. In the amount it is in dog food it is just fine. Copper is an essential mineral but my dogs need less than 2 milligrams per day. It is not being used as a preservative in dog food!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Many things are toxic in large enough doses, Selenium is a micro nutrient that is necessary for cellular function. It is a deadly poison if consumed in excess.


----------

